# Where can I get cheap polybags?



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

I've ordered from uline before for white polybags seen here.

12 x 15 1/2" Self-Seal Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers S-3355 - Uline


I don't like them though because it says uline.com on the bottom, so not very professional.

Any other source? thanks


----------



## jusum (May 29, 2008)

I got some from: Etsy :: thebeadingtree :: TheBeadingTree-Shipping Supplies & Plastic Bags-ESST
I don't know how cheap you want them, but I think they're fairly cheap. You can get smaller quantities which is good.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's where I get mine and they are much cheaper than Uline: eBay Store - ValueMailers: poly mailer, mailers, bubble mailer


----------



## jusum (May 29, 2008)

Lucky you! I live in Europe and they won't ship outside the US except to Mexico.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

jusum said:


> Lucky you! I live in Europe and they won't ship outside the US except to Mexico.


Where in Europe? This seller is in the UK: eBay Store - Nonstop Mums Postal Stuff and More: A7 A6, 14 x20 Purple 350x500, 9 x12 RED 230x310

... I don't see any white bags listed, but she's got other colors.

Or you can go to the home page (eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices) and select your country under 'Global Sites' (at the bottom left corner) and do a search for 'white mailing bag' or something along those lines.

edit: Sorry, I thought you were the original poster. Didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use uline for my poly bags, but the ebay alternative . ...... JB


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is one company for anyone who is looking to buy flat pack poly bags Bags, Inc. - Packaging Products for Retail, Industrial, Food Service, and Promotional Businesses

Their price list: http://www.bagsco.com/pdf/Bags_Poly_Price_List.pdf


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Another possible source for poly bags is a vendor who supplies the dry cleaning industry. I've purchased poly bags from Cleaners Supply Cleaner Supply - Welcome in the US .


----------

